# Postbank führt Session-Cookie im Online-Banking ein



## Newsfeed (18 November 2008)

Bislang wurde eine Sitzung nur anhand der Session-ID in der URL abgesichert. Damit war es prinzipiell ohne Kenntnis des Passwortes oder einer PIN möglich, auf ein Konto zuzugreifen. Die Session-Cookies verhindern dies.

Weiterlesen...


----------

